# Whiteside 3362 Lock Miter router bit



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I don't understand the 3 star score?

I do understand that it's not a particularly noob-friendly router bit, but knocking the score because of that is poor judgement. Had the bit not work as intended, or didn't stay sharp for too long, that would be grounds for knocking it down a couple of stars.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I am not much of a tool reviewer, in fact I've never reviewed a tool. That said, the OP, deducted stars due to the lack of documentation, I am guessing. That seems to be his main gripe. I bought one of the MLCS lock miter bits. On their website they included a short video and offer a set up block to help with the set up. It is a daunting set up, but produces a fine joint. Just remember to save a set up block for different thicknesses.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

Specifically, these were my reactions:

It's very expensive yet very difficult to use and also did not solve the problem I bought it for.
No instructions were provided with the bit. They ARE on the Web, but not easy to find (try searching for "Whiteside 3362 instructions" without quotes and see for yourself). There is no video.
If you don't have an adjustable-height router table and a highly adjustable fence, the setup would be more than daunting.
Nothing in the description suggested that it was not suitable for plywood; it did not work as expected. Plywood is what I use for most boxes where this joint would be useful.
No setup block was created for it, as they are for similar products from other manufacturers. If there was, I'd buy one and use it.

On Amazon, 

Two stars means "I don't like it." 
Three stars means "it's ok". 
Four stars means "I like it." 
Five stars means "I love it."

Given what I experienced in trying to use it, it's hard to imagine rating it more than "it's ok". I could have said "I don't like it," but I see that it has potential for some applications, even if it is not a general-purpose tool. I did not say "I like it" because I paid a lot of money and it did not solve my problem.

A lot of people rate either 1 or 5 stars. I have written 565 reviews for Amazon to date, and I am consistent with my ratings; I think I have given it a fair rating. The purpose of a three-star review is to warn people to think twice about buying the bit. I wish I had read a review like mine before putting the money down.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

It's not my general nature to be disagreeable, and I don't use this particular bit, but I have come to use Whiteside bits exclusively, expensive or not, simply because I have had great results with every one I have used. And my work is pretty demanding, a tearout or chip is a real mess. I believe they are certainly among the best available at any price. Sorry you had a so-so experience. But that has never been mine.
Roger


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not slamming Whiteside, or even the quality of the bit. It seems high quality. I have been happy with other Whiteside products. This review is about one particular bit that was not straightforward to use, in part because of lack of information.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been using Whiteside router bits for 25+ years and when some one wants to know what's the best router bit out there I always recommend Whiteside. Mark it seems unfair to blame your inexperience on the manufacturer. Whiteside is used by many pro shops nation wide so I don't believe Whiteside feels it necessary to have instructions on all of there routers bits which I would guess run in the hundreds. This seems a lot like blaming a certain brand of car because you ran into a tree when driving. This particular stile of router bit is tricky to set up and takes even a little more time when you have never used one before and can be frustrating. Other less costly router bits may have instructions on how to use their router bits, so you have a choice go with a quality Whiteside router bit or lesser quality bits with instructions.
I would guess there are a dozens of websites on how to set up a lock miter router bit like this one.
http://www.garymkatz.com/trimtechniques/lock_miters.html next time you might do a little research and see if that will help. I have been in the same boat as you with tools or products I've never used before where I want to blame the product only to find out it's the nut behind the wheel who's at fault "ME"


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

"Mark it seems unfair to blame your inexperience on the manufacturer."

I did NOT blame my EXperience on the manufacturer. As for inexperience, this is a new-ish product, and I imagine that everyone had their first time with it.

If you read my Amazon review, in particular the comment I left with where to find instructions, I DID do research before I tried to use it. It took time to find any information on how to do it, especially the manufacturer's instructions. Thanks for garymkatz's info, but in my research, I did not find that, either.

Listen, guys, a three star review is not a BAD review. It describes the problems anyone could have. YMMV. There is nothing scathing or insulting in my review. There's no reason you have to defend Whiteside, because I did not attack them.

SHEESH, I'll stop posting reviews here altogether if it means getting attacked as a "noob" (I am not) with "poor judgement" or "nut behind the wheel". I simply posted a review that I thought would be useful to someone considering this PRODUCT… not this COMPANY. Give me a break!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the same bit by a different maker and it is not as easy as dropping the bit into the router table and hitting the ON button. For $77 I too would expect at least a sheet of paper or two with some crude drawings and some instructions, even if badly written in Chinglish, explaining the basics of setup. Yes they're available on the web, but for $77 I want it in the box, not buried somewhere online for me to find and print-out. We've had reviews slamming a product because they didn't like the customer service (or praising a product that arrived broken because the company replaced it so quickly). If we can go that far off track then I don't see anything wrong with judging this bit by its lack of included instructions or the need to use a certain type of lift or its inability to cut plywood.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

Both the garymkatz page and this page discuss using the bit with solid wood for building posts.

If you want to build hollow posts from solid wood, this is probably an excellent bit for the job. It's a pity that nobody - these two pages, or the manufacturer, advised against using it with plywood.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I completely understand the review. Mark is completely right, the joint is not satisfactory for plywood, other router joints work with plywood just fine, so stating that int he description is no too much to ask. After fighting this type of router bit (my particular one was from Woodcraft, I later bought another from Freud) off and on for months, once I finally got the settings dialed in, I stopped everything and headed out for a chunk of hdpe the same thickness as my workpieces to make setup blocks so I could repeat this joint if I ever needed it. My initial attempts to use this bit with my Hitachi router mounted in a table saw wing were a total failure. Until I got my Freud router and table setup that had above the table adjustments, the bit was useless. So to sum up

1. needs adequate instructions
2. setup blocks for common thickness material should be provided or at least available
3. warnings about use with plywood
4. warning about router "lift" and /or height fine adjustment

Personally, I love Whiteside bits. Until my local Woodcraft dropped the brand, they were always my go to solution. I still order them when I have the time to wait (although I now really like the Freud Quadra cut bits and Woodcraft has them on the shelf). But any bit or bit set that takes more than a quick test run or two to be sure of the setup, should have something on the package that states that fact. Even some silly rating like , beginner, intermediate, or expert would be better than nothing. Lacking any of that, there is no way I would give a product a 5 star rating. I think a lukewarm rating is perfect. I know I tend to note the number of 5 star ratings, but not really read them, same with the 1 star, the 2-4 star ratings usually have some information worth knowing before you buy…


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

Among those of you who have criticized me for posting a review that reflects my true experiences, especially those of you who say it is unfair to attack Whiteside (which I did not), NONE of you has posted ANY review for Whiteside products.

If you're a fan, don't you think you would do more to help Whiteside by talking about your good experiences, and provide your insights on proper use for those with lesser experience than yourselves, than to jump on me for giving a honest and detailed first-hand review of my experience?


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

Mark,

I think everyone is criticizing you because you're turning newcomers off to an exceptional bit manufacturer due to your own inexperience. Personally, I would never use a sexy joint (like the lock miter joint)on plywood, the material just doesn't support it. That's a lot like expecting magnificent results when dovetailing plywood drawers…just not gonna happen.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

Perhaps. But the drawer lock bits ARE intended for use with plywood, as shown in videos. That's a fancy joint, too, and somehow that DOES work with plywood. Plywood is what real people use for drawers and cabinets.

So, according to my critics, Whiteside should not have to provide basic information about what the bit is for, and where it will not work, in their application notes, and I should not criticize them when I get burned by this.

Sure would be nice if those of superior experience would provide access to their wisdom by providing their own reviews instead of criticizing me when I present what I have learned. The difference? I don't pretend to be the Yoda of woodworking.

The truth is, in woodworking, nobody is a master of ALL aspects of it.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I have been close to buying this bit before but did not. I could see that it was not going to be a cakewalk. Thanks to this review and the conversation that was stirred up, I have learned that a fair amount of research needs to be done prior to taking on a new approach such as this is (to me). Thanks Mark, for opening this up.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Mark, I read your review and consider it to be fair and impartial. I don't feel like you bad mouthed Whiteside at all. Do not be discouraged from posting reviews here.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice to see an honest review here for a change. 
So sick of the 5 star tool gloats that get posted here daily under the guise of being "reviews". 
Thank you, and don't lose any sleep because of the tool gurus.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Lock miter bits can be used with plywood very easily. It's a bit time consuming but it can be done. I've done it many times. Here's a link to the MLCS instruction vid showing how to use the bit.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html?tab=1#TabbedPanels1

Doing it the way demonstrated I've had very good luck eliminating tearout or breakage in plywood with this bit. I like Whiteside bits, but bought the MLCS because it was more affordable at the time. Information on how to use these bits with plywood is all over the place on the net. However, I agree with Mark, it would be nice if Whiteside had instructions with the bit or on their website covering this.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I use Whiteside bits a lot, all have been great, I use this one as well. Using this bit takes a lot of time in the setup. You can get the same bit from other vendors, and they will have no docs to show you how to use the bit.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I googled whiteside lock miter bit and the first link is instructions; it would be nice to include them though. I've never used a lock miter bit but I believe it is common knowledge they are tricky to set up, certainly would be to anyone who researched them before buying, this is inherent in the tool.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

tefinn, thanks for the link to the video. Wow, I really wish I bought one from MLCS so I could buy a setup block.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

Rick M, I guess it was too much for google to find the instructions when I typed in "whiteside lock miter bit instructions". I had to go to their site and navigate to find it.

Meanwhile, both MLCS and Rockler offer a setup block and a video. Rockler has a 100% satisfaction refund policy stated on the product description. So I'll send a note to Whiteside and see what happens.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

MLCS got it right. Check out their product description :

Link to the instructions on the product description page
Instructions are *four* pages long and offer lots of details and tips
Setup block available
Video instructions on the product description page

The MLCS bit currently costs $37.50, and $10.95 for a setup block. Less than half the Whiteside price! You can argue that Whiteside makes better bits, and that may be so, but with their minimal one-page instruction sheet, and no setup block, the product is nearly unusable.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

being very much an amateur woodworker I wish Whiteside would provide better instructions and videos. I use both Whiteside and MLCS, and use the MLCS instructions and videos. I have even written to Whiteside pointing out the MLCS web site instructions and videos. I think Whitside markets to the guys that already know how to do the setup. Professional shops etc.

I have gotten great support from carbideprocessors where I buy my Whiteside bits and Woodpeckers products.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

good review.

To all the fanboys - "3" is not a negative score. "3" is what you would expect to see normally unless some tool is "above and beyond". Example: if a saw cuts wood - it's "3" , if a saw cuts wood and makes you a cup of coffee while at it - then it could be a "4" or a "5" (depending on how good the coffee is).

With that said - I would have preferred to see the entire review HERE on LJ as opposed to having to click and go to another site to read it. just saying.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

My usual experience with LJ is that I get helpful feedback and encouragement, and when someone disagrees, it is always polite. I put time and thought into the review, giving honest experience from what I learned, hoping only that it would help others considering the purchase. Two people marked my review "not helpful" on Amazon, nobody marked it helpful, and I got a raft of BS for my effort.

This will be the last time I post a review on LJ, at least, one that is less than positive.

Sharon, thanks as always for weighing in. My ratings are a little different than yours. I give it a 4 if it does what I expect and does it well. 5 if it exceeds expectations, 3 if it is less than I had hoped but still works or could be useful for others.

And thanks to others who were supportive of the review.

As an update, Whiteside offered me a refund when I wrote them. I know they are a good company, and this underscores it. Moreover, when I called Woodpeckers to find out when I ordered it, they also said they could give me a refund, minus shipping charges both ways, even though I ordered it in June. They are also a good company.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

but with their minimal one-page instruction sheet, and no setup block, the product is nearly unusable.

I disagree with this statement. I have learned that I often have to experiment with the adjustment of any router bit that I am setting up. Instructions are helpful but being a woodworker I have found that getting what I want out of a bit has always been test,test, repeat, until the desired effect is reached. (Especially with rail and stile bits.)

Saying the bit is nearly unusable just shows your anger in my opinion.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

being a woodworker I have found that getting what I want out of a bit has always been test,test, repeat, until the desired effect is reached.

I viewed this bit as something that would save time, not require more.

Hey Kevin, how many reviews have YOU written?


----------



## Woodlocker02 (Aug 22, 2013)

I think the Whiteside bit is among the best in the business. Set-up issues are generic for all Lock Miter bits. Some manufacturers provide set-up blocks, but these only work with stock that is exactly 3/4" thick, which yours is not going to be most of the time. 
There seems to be only one jig on the market that is absolutely fail safe and which works independently of stock thickness and router bit brand: the GrooveCenter by Valfor Tools (www.valfortools.com).
For woodworkers who want to use their (expensive) lock miter bits without set-up frustrations or endless test cuts, this is really the tool to have. 
OK it's expensive, but so was your Lock Miter bit that will end up never being used. That would be a pity because the lock miter joint is very strong and very easy on glue-up (one-way clamping does make thing a lot easier!)


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree with Kevin that all router bits require testing, but that is different than a specialty bit where setup is not clear at the beginning. I just bought a keyhole bit. Not that complicated, but it was helpful that the instructions said to ensure 1/4" clearance from the bit to the router plate. I could have figured that out with trial and error, but this brief instruction saved me a lot of time.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry duplicate post on my part.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Kevin, how many reviews have YOU written?

Is there a requirement before responding? I haven't written any reviews, does this make it less appropriate for me to answer. For what it's worth, I have set up many specialty bits, with and without directions, just part of getting it done if you ask me. I don't buy something then complain that I can't do it because they didn't tell me how. I wouldn't get much done if that was the case.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Too bad it didn't work as expected for you. I purchased the Rockler bit, and love it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3503
FYI I am not implying that Rockler is better than Whiteside, as I have had success with both brands. 
Also, I wouldn't sweat not having a setup block. Unless you get one that uses exactly the same thickness stock as you are using, the setup block is useless. I made my own.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, if I wanted to hear this much bickering I'd sit and listen to a meeting of Congress! Come on LJs you are better than this. For a second there I had to check and make sure this wasn't a 3 star review on a SawStop, heaven forbid!

Mark was kind enough to take the time to share his experience with this bit, the good and the bad, so that others would be better informed before investing a good chunk of money in a single bit. Even though I may never be looking at something like this I can appreciate the effort on his behalf. And in my opinion, for what it's worth, only someone that has used this exact bit has any business disagreeing with anything he said, and even that should be done tongue-in-cheek as this was his experience and not yours. I personally love reading all the reviews and and I would hate for people to stop posting them for fear of being beat up over their opinions.

All that said, just let it go Mark it's not worth arguing over. Put your energy toward more tool reviews and post them whether they're positive or not and I'll still read and appreciate them as will many others!

Be kind to one another


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

You know, maybe a great solution for this is for one of you Whiteside fans to buy the lock miter bit off of Mark then Mark can go buy the MLCS…maybe buy two and send me the other one for suggesting it


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you for the review. I had been considering one of these. I will wait until I get more experience.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Mark, Thanks for the review. These bits are tricky to set up and I agree more instruction would have been helpful. But I agree with Purplev that you should have at least cut and pasted your review here. It's only an extra click for us but it's an LJ's review.
That being said don't forget Infinity Tools. They have a very good set of lock miter bits and the Master Jig that makes set up very easy. To top it all off the Infinity website has a video showing set up.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

* I have written 565 reviews for Amazon to date, and I am consistent with my ratings; I think I have given it a fair rating. The purpose of a three-star review is to warn people to think twice about buying the bit.*

*SHEESH, I'll stop posting reviews here altogether if it means getting attacked as a "noob" (I am not) with "poor judgement" or "nut behind the wheel". I simply posted a review that I thought would be useful to someone considering this PRODUCT… not this COMPANY. Give me a break!*

Mark, you are obviously a professional reviewer with 565 reviews. You have zero projects posted. As for being a "noob", I guess we would have to believe you are definitely not when it comes to reviewing products. Well done, I guess…..............


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not a professional reviewer; it's one of my hobbies. One thing I like about it is the appreciation I get when I write fair, balanced, and informative reviews, because people thank me. If I got more positive feedback on what I have posted on LJ (there HAS been some), I might do posting here.

The only reason for quoting my number of Amazon reviews was to underscore my point that my star ratings are not arbitrary. In particular, products don't start with five stars than get deductions, for my reviews.

With my on-and-off woodworking projects of the past 35 years, I have nothing to prove: it is its own reward. I guess you missed the postings of some of my recent projects. I don't care. They are there. But at some point, it seems more important to *do* than to document, especially when documenting does not offer much in the way of feedback.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

It's because of all of the reviews/postings/feedback/questions/answers/criticism/success/failure/suggestions I read that keep me coming back to this website. A person's issues with a product, information, successes, setbacks, insight are exactly why it's useful to post. A person should be able to learn from success and failure alike. It is easier to absorb needed feedback on a topic if you give it a day or two before replying in order to let the info set in. No one should take anything personal here. This is part of the learning and informing process. No one starts out a professional, you learn it.


----------



## Dreban (May 16, 2018)

I've been drooling over one of these lock miter bits for quite some time and have been waiting until I could afford a nice one, like the Whiteside. With that said, this entire time I was planning on using it for plywood box carcasses so I guess it's good I read this; saves me the time of finding out in a very expensive manner that this would not work for me. I appreciate it!


----------

